# Sigelei 100w PLUS



## VandaL (23/11/14)

Managed to get one of these bad boys last night, Last one the dude had in stock, getting more at the end of the week










He had em on special for $99 for the black. Trying to get him to ship with UPS so I don't have to wait 6 months for SAPO.

*The mod seems to check all the boxes, *
1. Dual 18650
2. No screws on the back, just 8 super strong magnets
3. Floating 510
4. Rounded edges.
5. Nice fire and + - buttons
6. Nice paint job
7. YiHi chip
8. Tons of battery vent holes
9. Some say ohm reader now reads to the hundredths so eg 0.27 instead of 0.2
*
Cons*,
1. No onboard charging
2. The wavy lines on the side are kinda meh



https://originvape.com/product/sigelei-100-watt-plus-box-mod-in-stock-now/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (23/11/14)

Looks pretty. I want a ipv3 so bad


----------



## VandaL (23/11/14)

eviltoy said:


> Looks pretty. I want a ipv3 so bad


So do I, I've been waiting exactly one month today for SAPO to deliver mine. EMS package still one month


----------



## eviltoy (23/11/14)

Dibs when you want to sell lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ESH (23/11/14)

Its so pretty I could date it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ricgt (23/11/14)

Nice I hope you got it in black!


----------



## Riddle (23/11/14)

I wouldn't count the wavy lines on the side as a con. I think it looks cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL (23/11/14)

Ricgt said:


> Nice I hope you got it in black!


I did, ships tomorrow with DHL or UPS. Should have it later this week


----------



## Ricgt (23/11/14)

@VandaL awesome bru you are gonna love it! If you don't mind me asking where did you get it from and how much damage was shipping?


----------



## VandaL (23/11/14)

Ricgt said:


> @VandaL awesome bru you are gonna love it! If you don't mind me asking where did you get it from and how much damage was shipping?


Origin vape, links in the original post. Not sure what the dmg is he said looking at around $80. Harsh as hell but what can you do when Sapo is what it is I also added "the cloud" RDTA


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

Riddle said:


> I wouldn't count the wavy lines on the side as a con. I think it looks cool.



I agree...they are "chasing stripes"


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (24/11/14)

UPS, is the most expensive option, usually. Maybe give DHL/FedEx a shot? FedEx is usually the cheapest.


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> UPS, is the most expensive option, usually. Maybe give DHL/FedEx a shot? FedEx is usually the cheapest.


Fedex are the worst imo, When it lands here you have to deal with the incompetent staff in their JHB branch, on top of that they charge you around R200 just as their admin fee to clear from customs(then you add tax and any other duties). UPS he got a crazy quote of $109, asked him to check DHL later today and let me know. I HATE SAPO!


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

Comes with a silicone pouch


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Fedex are the worst imo, When it lands here you have to deal with the incompetent staff in their JHB branch, on top of that they charge you around R200 just as their admin fee to clear from customs(then you add tax and any other duties). UPS he got a crazy quote of $109, asked him to check DHL later today and let me know. I HATE SAPO!




Try Aramex, same service as DHL but cheaper


----------



## WHeunis (24/11/14)

If any "Plus" version of this were to appeal MASSIVELY to me, personally, it would need USB charging...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (24/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Fedex are the worst imo, When it lands here you have to deal with the incompetent staff in their JHB branch, on top of that they charge you around R200 just as their admin fee to clear from customs(then you add tax and any other duties). UPS he got a crazy quote of $109, asked him to check DHL later today and let me know. I HATE SAPO!



Just to add to that UPS quote you got there...
Seems very cheap. For a Vaporshark rDNA40, single, with pouch and charging base - my quote from UPS was $137.

I very highly doubt you will find a COURIER to do much better pricing for a package originating in US, bound for SA.
Your alternative is SAPO for around $30-$40 in my experience.


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Try Aramex, same service as DHL but cheaper



Wanted to use Aramex, was coming to only $69 which was super cheap, however to get it to them was a big issue. They are only @ JFK airport which is a 1hr drive from him. They do not collect. He suggested he could overnight it to them for $5, but I thought this would be alot of moving parts something is bound to go wrong?



WHeunis said:


> If any "Plus" version of this were to appeal MASSIVELY to me, personally, it would need USB charging...



Hard to get USB charging on a DUAL 18650 device, nobody wants to wait +- 10hrs for their mod to charge. The only option is DC charging like the IPV 3 has although they have not released the charger yet


----------



## WHeunis (24/11/14)

VandaL said:


> Hard to get USB charging on a DUAL 18650 device, nobody wants to wait +- 10hrs for their mod to charge. The only option is DC charging like the IPV 3 has although they have not released the charger yet



As much as I can appreciate such difficulties, if the VaporFlask managed to do it without anyone complaining about excessive charge times... just sayin...


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

WHeunis said:


> As much as I can appreciate such difficulties, if the VaporFlask managed to do it without anyone complaining about excessive charge times... just sayin...


Well, I think the output on a typical USB port for charging is around 500mA, there are certain motherboards which have a feature to boost the power to USB3.0 ports for charnging to 1.5A. I can't imagine the Vaporflask uses a magical circut that charges 5200mah worth of Sony VTC5 any faster then your typical mini usb charge port. I think the reviews I've seen on the flask guys say they just take the batteries out and use their dedicated charger. Mind you I'm by no means a battery charging expert, just pulling stuff out my bum 

I've got one of those efest LUC4's , charges 4 batteries @1A per battery, all charges really fast so the charge port is no biggie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

So pretty great news regarding shipping this with aramex. Just got off skype with their new york office. Guy says you leave the package at your nearsest UPS store(which happens to be next door to origin vape) they send it to aramex and it takes around 5-6 days(typically 3-4 days) to be delivered to South Africa. The charge based on a 1lbs package is $65, which is pretty much HALF any other courier

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

According to Fedex mine is being delivered tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (4/12/14)

VandaL said:


> So pretty great news regarding shipping this with aramex. Just got off skype with their new york office. Guy says you leave the package at your nearsest UPS store(which happens to be next door to origin vape) they send it to aramex and it takes around 5-6 days(typically 3-4 days) to be delivered to South Africa. The charge based on a 1lbs package is $65, which is pretty much HALF any other courier



Please PM details if you can as I have a package in the States I might want to send this way ... thx


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Daniel said:


> Please PM details if you can as I have a package in the States I might want to send this way ... thx


You can use a forwarding company such a MyUS or Bundlebox(what I used) they will receive a package from anywhere in USA and courier it to you.
Not sure what details you would like me to PM.


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

You're the master with shipping now. Well done. 

But now i'm more interested in the Sigelei, makes my choice more difficult. 
So, silicone sleeve, hides the wavy lines. And most of the beveled edges, that i don't like, like the IPV3. 
Build quality looks good, the layout inside looks good. 
i wish it had a good 510 connector like fatdaddyvapes's, but that's a custom mod thing. 
yek, must be the Yihi chip, they used the "Chinese font". el sucko. :-/ 
The fire button pretty much the best i've seen, i hope it feels good - positive and firm. (i've grown to really like the HANA button.) 
yeah, the batteries - that's ok, it's got magnets. it only means i can't give to my mother. No problem. 
Unless i get the istick, i am not buying another mod modwith buit-in battery. Like someone said, it makes it a "disposable", which is...not agreeable to me. And istick you can change the battery, it's an 18650.


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

ok, so how does that work, with sellers' shipping options? You choose UPS, to go to your USA forwarding company, and you can get them to hold your stuff until you're ready - with like 2 or 3 orders - and then instruct them to use aramex? /....And then is aramex not going to hit you with more charges here? <sigh>


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Cat said:


> You're the master with shipping now. Well done.
> 
> But now i'm more interested in the Sigelei, makes my choice more difficult.
> So, silicone sleeve, hides the wavy lines. And most of the beveled edges, that i don't like, like the IPV3.
> ...


Yihi chips are great, they all have solid performance, the font on the screen means nothing to me at least. Why would u need a fat daddy 510? U have any mods that get their Airflow from the base? The mod has a floating 510 and from the video the guy says the build quality is better then the ipv3.the ipv3 feels pretty solid to me.


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Cat said:


> ok, so how does that work, with sellers' shipping options? You choose UPS, to go to your USA forwarding company, and you can get them to hold your stuff until you're ready - with like 2 or 3 orders - and then instruct them to use aramex? /....And then is aramex not going to hit you with more charges here? <sigh>


Well origin vape is willing to use any shipping method you like. I used bundlebox because I had 2 other orders sitting there. You can keep your packages there for up to 30 days at no charge. Bundle box only ship with FedEx. To repack, prepay customs, and ship my 3 parcels cost a total of $111.73. Package shipped Tuesday, passed through jhb customs today and will be delivered tomorrow. Didn't get a call from anyone at fedex just went right though cuz it was prepayed. My parcel is about 1.6kgs so that's why the price was quite high


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

The fdv connector just because it's "engineered", appeals to my [race bike] aesthetics.


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

$111 is not bad, considering. Prepaid customs, that's the VAT? - i haven't ever paid any import duty on vape stuff, so far i remember. 
And 1.6 kg, hell yes, that's a lot.


----------



## VandaL (4/12/14)

Cat said:


> $111 is not bad, considering. Prepaid customs, that's the VAT? - i haven't ever paid any import duty on vape stuff, so far i remember.
> And 1.6 kg, hell yes, that's a lot.


That's everything fully paid. Leaves Bundlebox comes straight to me no extra charges

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (4/12/14)

ok, i wait and see how's your Fedex experience tomorrow. Fedex SA. if it's ok, i go for bundlebox, rather than look for one that does UPS. - Or Aramex, that would probably be hard to find. 
This could be fun...... 
i want something new ASAP, and batteries, i can't wait 4+ weeks. It looks i'm not gonna be able to use the Atlantis until i get suitable batteries.So i might as well get the new mod the same way.


----------

